# New to Droid



## scotty11x (Feb 3, 2012)

So I recently got the Droid Bionic and I'm trying to get the most out of my battery without restricting it too much.. So this is what I would like to do.
Is there a way to have data automatically turn on JUST to recieve mms?
How about when I go on the browser/ market/ fb/ youtube (etc) that the data turns on itself, then turns off when I exit out?

I know that the data and wireless use a lot of battery and I dont really have a need for it. I find it a pain to turn the data on and off just to recieve a picture or send one.
I'm also looking for good battery saving advice. My phone is rooted by the way.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

under power management settings you can set it to maximum battery saver...What it's designed to do is dim the display and quit syncing data after 15 minutes of the phone being messed with...That's my two cents...Of course for about 40 bucks or less you can get the extended battery which is a 2800mah Motorola Extended Battery but if you do make sure to buy the battery door for it also


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm confused about the data thing. If you have no real use for it, why buy a 4g lte device? And how long do you need battery to last? They provide a charger for a reason.


----------



## scotty11x (Feb 3, 2012)

Timmy10shoes said:


> I'm confused about the data thing. If you have no real use for it, why buy a 4g lte device? And how long do you need battery to last? They provide a charger for a reason.


The main reason I got the 4g device is because all their "standard" phones are total junk, my opinoin is they do that to get ppl to pay more for service. Plus I was due for an upgrade and got double data for the same price. I still use the 4g for email, facebook, internet things like that. I know they give youa charger, but I dont want to be charging my phone every fucking 4 hours... I just want it to last from the time I get up at like 7am til I go to bed at like 11pm. But if I go out for the night I dont want to have to worry about it dying. Maybe 20 hrs?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Then I would follow crashcarlton advice and get a extended battery. And install a custom rom also.


----------



## scotty11x (Feb 3, 2012)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Then I would follow crashcarlton advice and get a extended battery. And install a custom rom also.


I thought about the extended battery, but from what I've heard its not really worth the money to get the extra hour.. I'm looking into a different ROM but I dont feel comfortable enough to start messing with it yet, root virgin here


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

scotty11x said:


> I thought about the extended battery, but from what I've heard its not really worth the money to get the extra hour.. I'm looking into a different ROM but I dont feel comfortable enough to start messing with it yet, root virgin here


The stock battery is 1735mah, the extended is 2760mah...the difference for me is i get up at 2am for work and by the time i go to sleep after school and all its about 8pm and my stock battery was at ~10-20%, with the extended its at ~50-60% its definitely worth the upgrade

Certain apps can drain the battery too, i know one of the more recent Facebook updates drained the battery...I had that issue and just uninstalled the app so just make sure nothing is draining it excessively as well...

the only way on stock battery you will only get 4-5 Hours is if you don't shut the screen off and play games or browse the web nonstop during that timespan

For reference of today i'm at 17hours at 46%
Android OS 27%
Display 23%
Phone idle 10%
PlayerPro (music) 9%
Cell standby 8%
Dolphin Browser 8%
Mediaserver 7%
Weather Underground 2%
Wifi 2%
other negligible make up the last percentages..


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I get 7 1/2 hrs display time with my extended battery


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> I get 7 1/2 hrs display time with my extended battery


 that sounds about right which in real world scenarios its hard to keep your screen on that long so you'll be looking at good battery life with the extended one...


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> that sounds about right which in real world scenarios its hard to keep your screen on that long so you'll be looking at good battery life with the extended one...


very true. And most of that screen time is streaming netflix to my t.v.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

The extended battery is actually on sale right now for half the price so its only $20. What I did since I personally like my phone slim is buy the battery dock charger. It comes with a spair standard battery. And the battery dock charger ofcourse. It can charge your spare battery and your phone at the same time but it does take longer to charge when both are charging.

Edit: I actually get a little over 8hrs on my standard battery after wiping my battery stats at 100%. And that is with moderate/heavy use but at around 10% I do turn off data to make it last a little more than a hour.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> The extended battery is actually on sale right now for half the price so its only $20. What I did since I personally like my phone slim is buy the battery dock charger. It comes with a spair standard battery. And the battery dock charger ofcourse. It can charge your spare battery and your phone at the same time but it does take longer to charge when both are charging.
> 
> Edit: I actually get a little over 8hrs on my standard battery after wiping my battery stats at 100%. And that is with moderate/heavy use but at around 10% I do turn off data to make it last a little more than a hour.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


No need to wipe battery stats. The system does that around 100% charge anyways.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Well the thing was when I first got my bionic I was having a serious battery issues. I was used to having 8-10 hours of battery life from my Charge and I knew it wasn't the Bionic because I have been reading battery life was pretty good. So I charged my battery at 100% one day. Wiped battery stats. Drain it when I can and charge. And its been great ever since.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> Well the thing was when I first got my bionic I was having a serious battery issues. I was used to having 8-10 hours of battery life from my Charge and I knew it wasn't the Bionic because I have been reading battery life was pretty good. So I charged my battery at 100% one day. Wiped battery stats. Drain it when I can and charge. And its been great ever since.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It does that every time your near 100% charge and you unplug the phone. That's how it gets the battery stats you see in the battery meter.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Bobster22388 said:


> It does that every time your near 100% charge and you unplug the phone. That's how it gets the battery stats you see in the battery meter.


 +1, it actually does reset at 100% guys...i believed this myth for a long time...Battery stats only relate information to the Battery & Data Management settings, where it shows how much of this has used the battery and so forth...


----------

